# Most hyped EVs...



## tommypress (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi, Could someone pls tell me what are the most talked about EVs in production 
right now? I know Volkswagen and Chevrolet are engaged in EV production right now. What about other major players?


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hype machine is Tesla.

Chevy, Ford, Mitsu, VW Ev's aren't talked about much


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Nissan Leaf, is possibly the most common EV on the market
BMW i3 and i8 get a lot of press coverage also
...but yes, Tesla is the most "hyped" EV.....and one of the best!...but expensive !


----------



## tommypress (Jul 20, 2016)

Yaa, I have to agree about Tesla. Thanks for the replies. 

Cheers!


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

The liars and cheats at Tesla


----------



## tommypress (Jul 20, 2016)

Sunking said:


> The liars and cheats at Tesla


Never heard that opinion before. Hope you can shed some light into the matter.


----------

